# Gezielte Ausgabe von abgefragten Inhalt aus Datenbank



## Wdknd (25. Jul 2017)

Hey Leute, 
ich und ein kumpel sind gerade dabei eine Android-App zu programmieren und stoßen dabei auf ein Hindernis.
Wir möchten es schaffen das Person XY in einer Suche nach zB. Max Mustermann suchen kann und Person XY dann sämtliche Daten wie Größe, Alter, Wohnort aus einer schon bestehenden MySQL Datenbank, die auf einen vServer liegt ausgegeben bekommt. 
Falls jemand eine Idee hat, wie dies zu realisieren ist, würde ich mich auf eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Flown (25. Jul 2017)

Bleib bitte bei einem Thema und einem Beitrag.


----------

